# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Tổng hợp các chủ đề của CKD.

## CKD

*Tổng hợp các chủ đề của CKD.*
*Chủ đề này CKD tổng hợp lại các chủ đề của mình, để tiện cho việc cập nhật & theo dõi.*

*Tài liệu, kiến thức, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm*
*Kinh nghiệm - Cách sắp xếp dụng cụ.*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ap-xep-dung-cu*G-Code căn bản - Khái niệm*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/14...-ban-Khai-niem *Kinh nghiệm - Cách tháo đầu khoan*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/23...thao-dau-khoan
*Cơ khí chế tạo máy*
*Chế tạo máy Mini CNC Router - 400x600x120 v.1*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/61...400x600x120-V1*Chế tạo máy Mini CNC Router - 400x600x120 v.2*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...400x600x120-V2*Chế tạo máy Mini CNC Router - 170x200x60*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/62...ter-170x200x60 *Tự chế Extension tube chụp macro*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81-CKD-Extension-tube *Gia công part cho RC - Electronic starter option for Zenoah G38*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/98...for-Zenoah-G38*Gia công chế tạo kẹp Spindle*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...ao-kep-Spindle*Gia công chế tạo gối đỡ*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...che-tao-goi-do*DIY là sự sáng tạo không ngừng*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ao-khong-ngung*Thiết kế chế tạo khung C-frame*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/18...ng-may-C-frame*CKD project - Chế tạo máy mini CNC C-frame với thép hình & combo - 200x200x150*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/18...bo-200x200x150*Vài mẫu sản phẩm gia công cắt Plasma & Oxy-Gas CNC*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/24...ma-Oxy-Gas-CNC
*Điện, điện tử, điều khiển tự động*
*Tự chế Arduino tiny board*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/99...ino-tiny-board*Flash trigger voltage reduction*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/21...tage-reduction*Giới thiệu - Nanotec IMT901 Microstep Driver*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/23...crostep-Driver
*Phần mềm, tiện ích*
*File, mẫu*
*Giao lưu, họp mặt*

Còn tiếp

----------

josphamduy, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, trongbim

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

1. *Kinh nghiệm - Cách sắp xếp dụng cụ.*
--- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ap-xep-dung-cu

Chia sẻ kinh nghiệm cũng như trao đổi cách sắp xếp dụng cụ cho gọn gàng.

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

2. *Chế tạo máy Mini CNC Router - 400x600x120 v.1*
--- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/61...er-400x600x120

Chia sẻ hình ảnh, các công đoạn chế tạo máy CNC router với nhôm tấm và nhôm profile

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

3. *Chế tạo máy Mini CNC Router - 170x200x60*
--- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/62...ter-170x200x60

Chia sẻ hình ảnh, các công đoạn chế tạo máy CNC router với nhôm tấm và nhôm profile

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

4. *DIY - Arduino tiny board*
--- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/99...ino-tiny-board

Đây là board Arduino với cấu hình rất nhỏ gọn, tiện dụng giúp người sử dụng có thể dễ dàng học tập thí nghiệm lập trình AVR một cách dễ dàng.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/99...#ixzz4AM2IdaNd

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

5. *CKD - Tự chế Extension tube chụp macro*
--- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81-CKD-Extension-tube

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

6. *Gia công part cho RC - Electronic starter option for Zenoah G38*
--- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/98...for-Zenoah-G38

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

7. *Gia công chế tạo kẹp Spindle*
--- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...ao-kep-Spindle

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

8. *Gia công chế tạo gối đỡ*
--- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...che-tao-goi-do

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

9. *G-Code căn bản - Khái niệm*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/14...-ban-Khai-niem


10. *DIY là sự sáng tạo không ngừng*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ao-khong-ngung

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

11. *Thiết kế chế tạo khung C-frame*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/18...ng-may-C-frame





12 *CKD project - Chế tạo máy mini CNC C-frame với thép hình & combo - 200x200x150*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/18...bo-200x200x150

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

13. *Flash trigger voltage reduction*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/21...tage-reduction



14. *Kinh nghiệm - Cách tháo đầu khoan*
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/23...thao-dau-khoan

----------


## CKD

*Lên trang #1, tất cả các chủ đề được cập nhật ở đây*

15. *Giới thiệu - Nanotec IMT901 Microstep Driver*
--- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/23...crostep-Driver


16. *Vài mẫu sản phẩm gia công cắt Plasma & Oxy-Gas CNC*
--- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/24...ma-Oxy-Gas-CNC

----------

lituan219, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------

